
Why Choosing a FIDO2 Security Key - ecesena
https://medium.com/@0x0ece/why-choosing-a-fido2-security-key-8cb0e5a1a71e
======
Tomte
In re "In terms of platform support, FIDO2 devices work on Mac OS X, Windows,
Linux, Chrome OS, and on all major browsers with FIDO2, WebAuthn, or U2F like
Chrome, Firefox, Edge, and very soon Safari."

As I wrote in another thread today:

I thought with webauthn and the new Firefox, U2F keys should work with Google
Services.

Has anyone been able to log in using a Yubikey and Firefox to Google? Because
I haven't.

~~~
ecesena
It works for me. I just tried logging in into Gmail in Firefox 61.0.2 on Mac.
I've tried both Solo and a U2F key (Digipass Secure Click). What yubikey are
you using? I can give it a shot.

~~~
Tomte
The blue one.

In another thread I asked this question a user told me that I need to register
the key using Chrome, not Firefox, and after that Firefox can be used for
logging in.

Haven't tried it yet, but it sounds promising.

~~~
ecesena
Ah. To be fair, I've added my keys with Chrome. Ping me via email (or comment
on medium) if you can't have it to work, I'm happy help debugging more.

